# Ally McBeal style toilets.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Our new offices have toliets at one end of the building that both male and female can use.

Not too sure about this. Sure it's all a bit metrosexual and modern, but you don't half feel self-conscious while in there.

So much so, that I walk to the other end of the building to drop the kids off these days.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Where do you go for a sherman?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Where do you go for a sherman?


I have webcams set up in the toilets... :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....unless that irritating twat doing the Porky Pig impersonations is in there. :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you go for a sherman?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Although how much more embarrased would a woman be if you went in a cubicle she had just come out of, and the stench was like something out of medieval times :lol: even more so if you held your nose as you walked back past her desk :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And make sure that, when they leave the seat down, you piss all over it for the next recipient!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We have em, keeps the water bills down though because most of the women don't use them so hold themselves all day................. :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

How do they hold themselves?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> How do they hold themselves?


with both hands :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> Where do you go for a sherman?


excuse me... sherman? wassat? :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you go for a sherman?
> ...


Tank......think about it :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> How do they hold themselves?


Like ladies........... all ladies have bladders the size of the North of England


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Is that why most of them are fat bitches? :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


tank = crap :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

close


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> tank = crap :roll:


For a Londoner you're not too hot on the old Cock-er-ney *rhyming* slang are you ;-)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The Doc is not from this Earth .. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nils, try Pedal and Crank... James Arthur....One off the wrist...

Dont tell me you never heard of a hand job at Uni ?

:lol:










Here's your old skip!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


>


5 roadsters together, 3 orange, 1 black, and 1 avus. god all 5 of em look shit! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all Hatchback owners from all us Sportscar owners.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think sharing toilets is a good idea. After all men and women are equal now, so what is the problem?

But having sanitary towel disposing boxes in every cubicle is a waste of space. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sooo pratical, our Vlas... :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

.._your_..........


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

What would/could the *space* be used for then V?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NO

Please dont encourage him into the toilet :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

More freedom to move about.

Cubicles are made so small to allow more toilets and they can be so tiny you can't even turn in them sometimes. Then add the sanitary towel container (and the bad smell that comes with it) and this is going to be hell.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> ....... and this is going to be hell.


and that is in reference to this thread  :lol:

Hev x


----------

